# advice on psu sleeve



## ojas1010 (Apr 2, 2013)

i have a cooler master silent pro 1050 watts psu. wil the following accessory be compatible with my psu?
Corsair Professional Individually sleeved DC Cable Kit, Type 3 (Generation 2) - BLACK Products Model: CP-8920045 [CP-8920045] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2013)

yep.. they should have ATX compatibility. 

but since we are talking about two competitors, do check if they can be jacked into your PSU's power ports..


----------

